# General announcement regarding this web site.



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Dear Pigeon Life members,

I am writing to let you know of the pending sale of Pigeon-Life.net, which includes this web site content and discussion boards.

This decision did not come lightly for me. And while I am sad to see my time as owner come to an end, I am very excited about the future continuation of this pigeon advocacy web site, and the part I will continue to play. I truly believe this new development will best serve the future needs of this pigeon community. It will also perpetuate the active support for all pigeons around the world.

I greatly appreciate all the time and effort all of you have put into making Pigeon-Life the great success that it is and hope that you will continue to be equally helpful and supportive of the new owners. Our moderators also deserve a heartfelt thanks for their continued passion and dedication to helping the needs of this community. 

Completion of the sale and transfer of site contents is now set for Sunday, March 9th, 2008. The new owners will be along shortly to introduce themselves, and provide an overview of their operational plans for the future . 
Terry Whatley and I will continue to oversee the daily operations, we expect little change to the pigeon-talk forums or web site objectives. 
The transfer process to the new owners servers will be Sunday morning, March 9th, 2008. This will result in a bit of downtime. We apologize for any delay of normal operations, and hope to have everything up and running smoothly by Monday, March 10th.

A personal note regarding our beginnings: 
I started this pigeon web site because of my experience with a small hand fed pigeon named “Lucky” (See Lucky In Love” pigeon story on this site). I had raised pigeons for show and for racing during my younger days, but not until I hand raised “Lucky” as my pet did I learn about the loving nature and inner beauty of this bird we call the “pigeon”. 

So this “Pigeon Lovers” web site was started because pigeons the world over needed a place where they would be stood up for, loved and cared for “unconditionally”. Yes, there were many racing pigeon sites, and show pigeon sites, and other pigeon sport-related web sites, but nothing anywhere honoring pigeons for being “just pigeons”.

As time passed, the site developed into a wonderful pigeon advocacy group, offering information for raising “pet” pigeons, pigeon rescue, pigeon care and a host of other pigeon related objectives.

What we started long ago has remained: we are a healthy, purposeful and growing pigeon community. As members, you can be proud of the work that gets done here, and know that this important work will continue. The steps we are taking with the transfer of this web site to new owners will ensure that our past efforts will not be wasted, and the future of this pigeon advocacy web site will be secure, well into the future. 

I am confident the current change in ownership will provide a bright future for this web site and the discussion boards. I greatly appreciate the new owners for their sensitivity to our needs, and express desire to maintain our current level of dedication and professionalism which has contributed to the success of this web site.

Regards to all,

Carl (Bigbird)

PS: Recently my pet pigeon “Lucky” was killed by a raccoon. The loss of Lucky has been difficult for me. Only now can I begin to share this information. My heart aches for her, and always will. 
“Lucky impacts my life—profoundly so. Her quiet demeanor and gentle expression are not lost on my eyes. She communicates constantly, at times it’s only to let me know that her love and devotion are always there for me.. I long to communicate as effectively as she does. I find myself completely lost in her charms. Lucky is a mirror reflecting all the life and love around us, a continual reminder that “life is good”. 
Lucky In Love
A Pigeon Story, June 2001 Carl Gulledge

Pigeon Story June 2001 Carl Gulledge


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Carl, I can't tell you how sorry I am to read this. I joined the forum about 3 years ago and it has enriched my life by making new friends and learning more about pigeon care.

You and Carl, Jr., have enabled all of us to help pigeons and for that I thank you from the bottom of my heart. I was glad to read you will still be a part of the forum and I hope Carl, Jr., will too. I am especially glad Terry will continue as Administrator.

I will, of course, welcome the new owners and hope they will be just as wonderful as you have been.

Again, many, many thanks.


On a sad note, I have read Lucky's story many times so I feel as if I knew her. I'm terribly sorry she is no longer with you physically but know she is with you spiritually.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Bigbird, so sorry to hear about "Lucky", and the sale of this site.  
It has been extremely helpful to a lot of people. 
But, you gotta do what ya gotta do. 
I wish the Best for you, my friend, and take care of yourself.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss of Lucky. At first reading this post I had some trepidation, concerning the pending sale and transfer, that's natural - but that all kind of went into the background when I read that you had lost your little friend and companion. Now I only want to send condolences on your loss and encouragement. 

Thanks for everything you given to all of us, pepes and pidges alike, thorugh Pigeon Life.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I joined here in 2002. Have had many wonderful experiences in those 6 years. Gosh, hard to believe I've been here that long! 
I also have read many of the early posts that you made and know that you are a wonderful loving caring person. Tears came to my eyes when I started reading your announcement and THEN.........I got to the end and read about you loosing Lucky. I'M SO SORRY. I know that you miss her, but like her name, I expect she was just about the luckiest little gal around. You gave her a good life and she's flying free up there somewhere with lots of others who have gone before her.
We will all, I'm sure, look forward to "meeting" the new owners. Don't know who they are or if they've been around our forum for very long, but they are in for a real treat. 
There is NO GROUP that is more loving and caring than the bunch we have here.
You take care.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry about the physical passing of Lucky. I tell everyone her story because I was so deeply touched by the love you had for her and the special relationship the two of you shared. At the time I first read Lucky's story, I was hand raising a baby pigeon from the just hatched stage and it was just so timely. All the while reading it I laughed and cried. It filled my soul. Lucky is alive and well in my heart. 
Pigeon Talk is an amazing forum and I thank you for it. This community of folks has made a huge difference in my life.
Blessings to you now and in all your endeavors.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have only been a member here since August of 07 and let me tell you I fell in love with this site. I also fell in love with my pigeons more because of this site. The members of this sight have given me so much help that I can't even express in words and they did it for absolutely nothing accept out of the kindness of there hearts. It is sad that the site is being sold but at least it will continue and give others this wonderful gift of knowledge that i have so very kindly been given. I am VERY sorry to hear about Lucky. And i am sure you gave her a great home.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Big Bird,

One little pigeon named Lucky was the inspiration behind the best web-site on the internet to date. 

I found Pigeon Talk in desperation to help my injured bird. I had just gotten my computer and was not very savvy. I cried when I saw the pigeons on my monitor, and for some reason I am crying now.

I have met the most compassonate people here on this site, and have learned so much to help my own pigeons and the strays that come seeking shelter and food.

I would say that Little Lucky has left quite a legacy. A legacy that has saved and will continue to save the lives of many of her kind.

Thank you Carl for providing and saving this little corner of syberspace for all of us. It is my favorite and most comfortable place to be.

With Deep Graditude,
Feather


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I joined this wonderful group 2 years ago and am so happy and proud to be a contributing member of such a kind and dedicated pigeon-loving family. I'd had my pet feral for 2 years before finding my way here to this site through another forum and Pigeon Talk is the ONLY place I like to hang out now.

There is such a great wealth of knowledge and experience here, and it is very comforting to know that countless pigeons, doves, and other birds have been saved, treated and rehomed to loving homes as a result of such hard-working efforts by yourself and all concerned. 

May I also take this opportunity to say how sorry I am to hear of Lucky's passing. She was blessed to have found you and will stay with you in spirit forever.

Wishing you the very best. Thank you!

Lindi


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Carl, I too am sorry that you lost your beloved Lucky. He seems to be to you as my Tooter is to me. Though all my pigeons are special to me, Tooter is the one who was my first pigeon and the one who "lead" me to this great pigeon forum when we found him hurt and we needed help and guidence. 

I regret that you are selling Pigeon Talk but am comforted knowing that it will continue under new ownership. Thank you for provideing this service for our pigeons all over the world and those of us who care about them.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Carl,
Thank you so much for all you have done for us and for our feathered friends. Somehow this doesn't seem like enough of a thank you, but it's all I can do. I am also so sorry for the loss of your little Lucky. I know the agony of losing a beloved pigeon. I've lost so many to an ermine this year. Thankfully, the ermine has moved on with much persuation (and a bottle of bobcat urine ) but this was after the loss of many pigeons who trusted and loved me. Please be sure you keep in contact with us, we all love and respect you too much to lose you, too.
Daryl


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Bigbird,
I would like to thank you for having such an informative site. I belong to four other forums and haven't gotten even 1/4 as much information on pigeon care that I've learned here. 
I would never have known that there are so many unwanted pij's, or that so many people still think so badly about them.
Its also because of this site that I changed my mind about buying more pigeons and instead I will adopt handicapped ones.

I also would like to say how sorry I am about your losing Lucky, she sounds like a wonderful friend and I'm sure that when that day comes and you are going to summerland she will be flying to greet you on your journey.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up to make sure members see this.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I have been a member since 2005 when I was given permission to post my story about my injured racing homer, Mr. Squeaks. Cindy (AZWhitefeather) is the one who directed me to this site. I knew little about pigeons but had always admired them and had even contacted Cornell Lab of Ornithology about their Project PigeonWatch.

Over the years, I have seen this site grown tremendously and more knowledge posted about the care of these remarkable birds! We are truly an international site! 

Over time, many members have become my friends and I consider them "family." We care, not only about our birds, but about EACH OTHER.

Also, since my retirement (aka permanent vacation), the day does not seem complete without a stop here to see "what's happening!" 

*I, too, join my fellow members in wishing you ALL THE BEST, CARL! OUR HEARTHFELT APPRECIATION AND THANKS FOR STARTING THIS WONDERFUL SITE!*  

I was also so saddened by the loss of your beloved LUCKY! I know that her spirit will indeed live on with you and the site you so graciously began.

Squeaks and I will look forward to meeting the new owners also.

LOVE and HUGS from two among your grateful members...

*Shi & Mr. Squeaks*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Link To The Lucky In Love Story ..*

For those who have never seen or read this: http://www.pigeon-life.net/theloft/petpigs/stories/lucky.html

Terry


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh Bigbird , I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your little friend Lucky . Yes indeed our pets are such a big part of our lives and its absolutely heartbreaking when something happens to them . My condolences .  

I've only been here a few weeks , but this site is a "must read" for me several times a day and its become one of my very favorites . Its a wealth of info and bible to help a newby like me into this wonderful world of pigeons .

I hope the transfer goes smoothly .... Thank you for your years of hard work hosting this site ! 

Take care Carl and God Bless , 

Hambone


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Carl, I am truly sorry about Lucky--I have a similar experience and it's very painful. 

Thanks for creating the site and maintaining it for us to this point--it's been one of my favorite things to do. 

Pidgey


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

A big thanks to BigBird for this site. 

I know how you feel about the loss of Lucky. I had something similar. I hand raised a baby white tail buck, bottle fed from day two, and he was 9 months old and was my best friend. He lived in "the wild" but came home twice a day to eat and play (we used to head butt each other and take walks in the woods, and play "tag").

He would not be caged and I didn't want to cage him but when hunting season (about a week long) came around, I tried to pen him up and he went wild throwing himself against the fencing, so I had to let him out. The hunters killed him. I had spray painted "PET" on his sides and had a blue ribbon (stabled so that it could break away easily) around his neck. I had introduced him to my neighbors on both sides so they would not shoot him. They were both hunters. One neighbor would go out of his way to feed him, even calling me up and telling me that he had found a new deer food and that my buddy liked it a lot.

Well, that same neighboer shot and killed my buddy, either mistakenly (which I doubt) or out of frustration because the week was ending and he hadn't gotten a deer yet. My buddy had no fear of humans and that was my fault.

It has been a year now and I still miss him as much as ever. My neighbor moved away two weeks after he shot my buddy. He had been preparing to move for several months and probably figured "why not, I'm moving anyway".

My buddy, my "son" was named Kobe. I swore to him that I would never let him be eaten. I failed him. I found his remains in the back yard of my neighbor. Actually my dog found it, and the blue ribbon with blood on it.

I think of him and miss him every day.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Conditionfreak, that is so sad and I'm terribly sorry that your little buddy had to die that way.

We have a forum on this site called "Hall of Love". You may wish to post this memorial to Kobe there, or ask a moderator to move your post to that location. It is not exclusively for pigeons - it is for all the animals and birds we love.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Bigbird, I thank you for starting this site, otherwise I would not be the pigeon lover I am today. I thank you for all the times you helped me with all my problems getting onto the site, as I am horrible with computers and you never acted badly towards me when i needed help getting on here. Some sites would never dream of helping someone with their "inadequacies" in computer skills. 
I am very glad to know you will still be around the site though! And I am sooo very sorry about Lucky, how very very sad!  

Bye,
Raina AKA Moxie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry that you lost Lucky, Carl. And conditionfreak, that was a heartbreaking story of love and betrayal! Poor little Kobe. I hope that your neighbour gets his just desserts.

I was just pondering a few minutes ago about how many contacts we have all made through this site. Thanks to being able to "meet" here we have a great network of pigeon lovers and rescuers in the UK. I hope the forum will continue to thrive and that our network will continue to grow.

Cynthia


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> A big thanks to BigBird for this site.
> 
> I know how you feel about the loss of Lucky. I had something similar. I hand raised a baby white tail buck, bottle fed from day two, and he was 9 months old and was my best friend. He lived in "the wild" but came home twice a day to eat and play (we used to head butt each other and take walks in the woods, and play "tag").
> 
> ...


 Conditonfreak:I am so sorry to hear of your Kobe. That "Neighbor" sure wasn't much of a "friend", that is for sure. Some people have absolutely no re guard for others feelings. What he done, was cruel in my book, plain and simple. Sometimes, I feel like my animals are more understanding and friendlier than some people I know. I am so sorry you had to experience that.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Carl,

I too want to add my heartfelt thanks to you for enabling us all to have such a wonderful "family" here. Though I only joined recently (Sept 07) I can tell you that the people here and the pigeons themselves have changed my life. Thanks to everyone here Dave and I now have two lovely Doves and a beautiful pigeon. And I'm sure there will be more to come. I can't imagine not being able to share our joys and concerns here so I am happy to know that the site will continue.

Dave & I also run our own sites (unrelated to animals) so I know what a difficult decision it must have been for you to sell the site.

Of course, I need to add my condolences to you for Lucky's passing - I remember reading the story the first day or so that I was a member. It really impressed me how much a part of someone's life Lucky was for you. I know he will always be a part of your life too. And will be there with you every step of the way - even if not "in person" any longer.



conditionfreak said:


> I failed him..... I think of him and miss him every day.


I just shed more than a few tears for Kobe Conditionfreak. I am so sorry Kobe met such an end... but don't think you failed him - you loved him and you did the best that you could within the limits of what he was happy doing - flying free. And he still is flying free - and will be always. 



bigbird said:


> The new owners will be along shortly to introduce themselves, and provide an overview of their operational plans for the future .
> Terry Whatley and I will continue to oversee the daily operations


Carl,

I'm also very glad that you and Terry will continue your efforts with this site - it surely wouldn't be the same with either of you!

I do look forward to "meeting" the new owners - and wish them all the best of luck in the site's future operations!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Carl,
I want to thank you for the time, effort, and (no doubt $) you have spent in keeping this site running for those of us (like me) who have come to depend on it. I haven't been here too long, but the Pigeon-Talk community is the best and most helpful I have ever experienced online. I hope you will continue to participate.

My sincere condolences on the loss of your friend Lucky. Words can't express the sorrow I feel for you. I can not imagine the pain you must feel over your tragic loss. Lucky's story is a beautiful one, and through you, Lucky has changed so many lives for the better. So even though your dear friend is gone, she has changed the world and her legacy lives on.

Many thanks,
Karen


----------



## alan_w (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

I posted this yesterday but turns out I did it the very moment we moved the forum from the "old" server to the "new" one and my post went to the "old" server... anyway... it got rescued and here it is...

Pls allow me to introduce myself... My name is Alan and I am a partner at Keebali... the company that bought Pigeon Life with the goal of working in partnership with Carl, Terry, and the community as a whole, to grow and enhance this already wonderful website!

It's moving to read all the warm words you've written about Carl and the impact Pigeon Life has had in your lives. We are honored to be able to join this community and hope to be able to contribute and enhance it.

We own a few other communities already, and we are not domain experts in either of these... Accordingly, we will not be very active posters on the boards. We will focus our energy in bringing to life new functionality that we believe you will find useful, and driving traffic that will help the community grow.

As for new functionality... We have a rich set of things we've developed for our communities, and things we are in the process of developing... over the next couple of weeks we will start putting a plan together with Carl and Terry and we will be able to share with you more details.

We are very excited and look forward to working together with all of you to continue Lucky's legacy and make this community fly high!

I am happy to answer questions and feel free to contact me via this thread, PM or by email to alan at keebali dot com.

Warm Regards,

Alan


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

My condolences to you, & your family, Carl, on the loss of your beloved Lucky.

*"May you forever fly free, sweet girl"*​


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Big Bird/Carl,

I have been on this list for a year and it has been, bar none, the best resource for pigeons I have ever found. My heartfelt thank you to you for starting and developing this site.

My condolences to you over the loss of your Lucky. This site is a beautiful memorial to your loved friend and companion.

Margaret


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

alan_w said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I posted this yesterday but turns out I did it the very moment we moved the forum from the "old" server to the "new" one and my post went to the "old" server... anyway... it got rescued and here it is...
> 
> ...


 Hello Alan,  Nice meeting you and hope that the keebali company will keep up the great work that has already been accomplished by this site.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alan, thank you for letting us know who the new owners are. I appreciate that you will continue this wonderful forum even though we will miss Carl.

Now, one important thing.....if you are not familiar with pigeons, any of us can rectify that by sending you one.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

alan_w said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Pls allow me to introduce myself... My name is Alan and I am a partner at Keebali... the company that bought Pigeon Life with the goal of working in partnership with Carl, Terry, and the community as a whole, to grow and enhance this already wonderful website!


Alan,

Thank you for your introduction. I'm glad to meet you and welcome you. I'm looking forward to the future of this site with your company. I appreciate your approach to continuing Pigeon Talk's development in partnership with Carl, Terry and the membership. I can only speak for myself, but imagine the membership will do all they can to assist in any endeavors. I look forward to the growth and development of Pigeon-life.

Margaret


----------



## alan_w (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks to you all for the warm welcoming notes.

While I dont have pigeons, I do love birds and have a binocular in my room to watch over the trees that serve as a fence between us and our neighbors. Sometimes I wonder how pure and simple their lives are, and how much perspective I could get if I could once in a while see the world from above as they do.

I look forward to growing this great community together.

Alan


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

What an amazing place to be. When I am here on pigeon-talk I feel the same way I do when I'm with the birds. Carefree, happy, overloaded with joy and pride for our birds, and of course loved. I thought that only the pigeons could make me feel this way, but Pigeon-Talk, you and the people on this group have truly become a family indeed. 

My birds fly for "Lucky" on this day. May she always be honored on Pigeon-Talk.

Luis & Providence Lofts


----------



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

I do not get the time to read all threads regularly and often miss out on most of them, so I was late in coming across this one as well...
Carl, I am so sorry to hear about Lucky.
I also wanted to thank you for starting this site. This site has been very helpful to me and my birds, specially since I come from a country with no proper avian vets or meds. So had it not been for this site and the experts here, Kaju, my precious pigeon probably would not he here today.

Alan, thanks a lot for introducing yourself and I am so glad to know that you are so interested in keeping up the good work. People and pigeons Like me and Kaju who come from developing countries REALLY NEED SITES LIKE THIS ONE IN TIMES OF PIGEON RELATED EMERGENCIES!!!

Thanks again

KAjupakhi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

It is very nice to meet you Alan. I am very glad to hear that you are interested in maintaining the integrity of this lovely site.



Lady Tarheel said:


> Now, one important thing.....if you are not familiar with pigeons, any of us can rectify that by sending you one.



Maggie,

You do make me smile. 
Oh o.k., you really make me throw my head back in hysterical laughter.


----------

